# Cubesmith... are they always this slow?



## Cuber1974 (May 21, 2009)

*Cubesmith processing delays*

So six days ago I bought a largish order from both _Cubefans_ and _Cubesmith_ within one hour of each other online. Paid immediately and got my confirmation receipts. I even took the 'top' level shipping option for each one, hoping I'd see my orders in quick time. 

My _Cubefans_ order was confirmed within 3 hours and shipped the same day. It arrived in Australia 5 days later and I picked it up today (very happy with this turn around half way around the world!).

So here I am wondering what is going on with _Cubesmith_... who hasn't even responded to my original order after six days. I haven't even had a confirmation email from them on a shipping date as yet and my C4U order is already sitting in my lap so I was naturally concerned.

Has anyone else had this experience with Cubesmith?

After paying for the premium shipping option I'm a little unhappy nothing has happened yet.


----------



## Musje (May 21, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with cubesmith shipping before

In thei FAQ it says it might take up to 14 days for your order to be processed. If you didn't receive a "sent" mail by then, you should contact them. 
http://cubesmith.com/FAQ.htm#HowLong
Also:


> Q. How does the Priority International Flat Rate shipping work?
> A. If you take advantage of this shipping option, please email your transaction ID number (found in the details of your transaction in your Paypal account) to [email protected] to ensure that your order is filled as quickly as possible.



I've ordered twice there, both times shipped within a week (just the $2 shipping) Arrived 1-2 weeks after. 

Only "problem" I've had with cubesmith is that I didn't get the scraperite I ordered but that was resolved with an e-mail (reply in 3 hours saying he would send 2 cheaper ones the same day)

Remember, ebay has different "rules" on shipping then cubesmith. 
On ebay people sell stuff, usually not loads (like cubesmith as most people order stickers/tiles there).


----------



## Ellis (May 21, 2009)

Well you don't sound very patient. 

Also, "If you take advantage of this shipping option, please email your transaction ID number (found in the details of your transaction in your Paypal account) to [email protected] to ensure that your order is filled as quickly as possible."

You should have just stuck with the Free-$2 shipping if you were just going to complain about spending that much. I've never had any problems with cubesmith. Excellent service, but don't expect anything more than what is listed in the FAQ.

I'm so slow...


----------



## TMOY (May 21, 2009)

My cubesmith orders usually take around 2 weeks to arrive. Just be more patient.


----------



## Vulosity (May 21, 2009)

Just e-mail them. One time, they forgot to ship my order during New Years. So I e-mailed them and they said sorry and shipped it the next day.

They could possibly processing your large order.


----------



## Cuber1974 (May 21, 2009)

Hmmm fair enough.

I am just at a bit of a loss as to how I can order from two OS locations on the same day within an hour of each other and have such drastically different experience on processing times is all.

I've emailed them as it's been about a week since I lodged the order, but I'm still a little miffed it's taken this long just to process an order when they're paid almost immediately.



Musje said:


> In thei FAQ it says it might take up to 14 days for your order to be processed. If you didn't receive a "sent" mail by then, you should contact them.
> http://cubesmith.com/FAQ.htm#HowLong
> Also:
> 
> ...




Where on earth is the link to this information in the _ordering process_? You don't even see this on the site when you go to place your order at any point!


----------



## brunson (May 21, 2009)

I ordered from Cubesmith on the 12th and got my order yesterday. It's just a side business for him, it's not his primary profession, just be more patient or order from somewhere else (good luck finding tiles from anywhere else).


----------



## Bryan (May 21, 2009)

$15 is a large order? Maybe when ordering $100 or so I would expect him to treat my order as a bit special, but $15 seems to be common. Won't most people order that much to get free shipping?


----------



## Cuber1974 (May 21, 2009)

Bryan said:


> $15 is a large order? Maybe when ordering $100 or so I would expect him to treat my order as a bit special, but $15 seems to be common. Won't most people order that much to get free shipping?



I live in Australia. Getting anything down under with a 'free' shipping option is usually very, very slow in my experience. I usually pay the extra if I can to ensure it's timely.

Now, if I'm an idiot and missed this information when buying then I sincerely apologise. But I didn't see it and as a first time customer, had expectations of a faster processing time, _especially_ when paying extra for the shipping.

Totally bummed atm... I had no idea you had to contact them after payment. It doesn't say this anywhere on the order form, checkout or even in your receipt after you've made the payment.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 22, 2009)

Cubesmith shipping couldn't be 15 dollars. It's $2 USD worldwide. And since you appartently spent $15, then you would have no shipping, so why are you saying that cubesmith cost you $15 shipping if that cannot be true?



P.S. - You do not sound patient. I have waited over a month for some of my orders.


----------



## Musje (May 22, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Cubesmith shipping couldn't be 15 dollars. It's $2 USD worldwide. And since you appartently spent $15, then you would have no shipping, so why are you saying that cubesmith cost you $15 shipping if that cannot be true?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - You do not sound patient. I have waited over a month for some of my orders.


They have an offer for quicker shipping that costs $15 (for under $150, $30 if you're over that)

http://cubesmith.com/FAQ.htm#Priority


----------



## masterofthebass (May 22, 2009)

Emerson, you can opt for a faster shipping option if you want to. That's what he says cost $15. Check your facts before making assumptions.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 22, 2009)

Ah, I see, sorry. I just ordered from them...but did not see that option, how funny  Oh well, thanks for telling me


----------



## Cuber1974 (May 22, 2009)

It doesn't matter I guess. I know for next time... 

They said they are shipping my order out on the 22nd, so I am curious to see if the extra money for shipping will be worth it or not. I hope it is 

At least this thread will alert other first time customers to _Cubesmith_ on what they should look for when considering their shipping options. I got totally caught out there and it resulted in a week's delay that probably didn't need to happen.

I reckon it would be a good idea for _Cubesmith_ to put this info on the actual order process to save people a little confusion?

Maybe add in something there when you're shopping to say *PLEASE READ THE FAQ BEFORE CONFIRMING YOUR ORDER* or something like that? Because at the moment this information seems to be only in the FAQ and if you're a casual shopper, you'll miss it pretty easily and this can lead to a frustrating outcome like I've had.

We live and learn, eh?


----------



## brunson (May 22, 2009)

Good, Fast, Cheap. Pick any two...


----------



## abr71310 (May 22, 2009)

To be honest, even as a first time buyer of ANYTHING over the internet, I anticipated the amount of time it would take to ship because I'm a cautious buyer -- before even CONSIDERING buying I read the FAQ THREE TIMES to be sure I didn't miss any stupid details I should have picked up on.

If you're going to be even slightly (and unknowingly) ignorant, at least try to hide your mistake once you realize you make one.


----------



## Cuber1974 (May 22, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> To be honest, even as a first time buyer of ANYTHING over the internet, I anticipated the amount of time it would take to ship because I'm a cautious buyer -- before even CONSIDERING buying I read the FAQ THREE TIMES to be sure I didn't miss any stupid details I should have picked up on.
> 
> If you're going to be even slightly (and unknowingly) ignorant, at least try to hide your mistake once you realize you make one.


 


That's very harsh.

I had NO problems at all with _C4U_. I ordered through them basically exactly the same time. First time buyer too. Confirmed order within 3 hours, shipped same day and on my doorstep within a week halfway around the world and all I had to do was pay for the order.

No FAQs. No need for me to follow up the order. No Emails required. They even give me a tracking option as part of my order for peace of mind. This is actually pretty common in online shopping nowadays. It's called _Customer Service_ my dear fellow!

Paypal alerts them as soon as I've made the payment, which includes all of the relevent information on the purchase, including options and my address info. Since there was nothing there to say I had to do anything else and I also knew they would be emailed a copy of the receipt immediately, I just naturally assumed they'd be checking for this kind of stuff and didn't pay it any mind.

Like I said, just a quick note when you select the 'priority shipping' option at the checkout to drop them an email is all that's needed and would save any confusion.


----------



## panyan (May 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Won't most people order that much to get free shipping?


yep, thats why they did it


----------

